
The Responsibilities of an Open Source User - ashitlerferad
https://sourceforge.net/blog/the-responsibilities-of-an-open-source-user/
======
alexandrerond
I'm perplexed there are still projects hanging on to SF after the malware-
embedded-in-zip-files, the ad-foo and the rest of SF's track record...

~~~
ashitlerferad
SF fixed that stuff already.

